# Just got my first handgun...need advice



## CoryUT (Nov 20, 2008)

So I just got my first handgun. I have yet to take it to the range, but I plan to do so this weekend with some friends who go frequently.

Anyway, I received a Lorcin L380 as a gift from a co-worker who learned that I was thinking about firearm ownership. Now I have read and understand that many people do not like these guns for various reasons. That being said, I need some advice. I would like to know what steps I should take BEFORE firing the weapon to ensure that I get the best performance out of it possible. I have read that polishing and lubing the feed ramp can make it pretty reliable. Is there anything else I should consider?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a lorcin 380 laying in the safe, but I got it from a guy who owed me rent money and couldnt pay since I didnt want to put him and his family on the street I took it. I have shot maybe 50 rounds through it with probably 5 ftf's I have never attempted to make it better I just cleaned and lubed it shot it and then put it in the safe. Good luck with the pistol.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*New to handgun ownership*

First and foremost learn the 4 rules of handgun safety. The 4 rules of gun safety:

1:The 1st Law of Gun Safety - The Gun Is Always Loaded!
2:The 2nd Law of Gun Safety - Never Point A Gun At Something You're Not Prepared To Destroy!
3:The 3rd Law of Gun Safety - Always Be Sure Of Your Target And What Is Behind It!
The 4th Law of Gun Safety - Keep Your Finger Off The Trigger Until Your Sights Are On The Target!

Take a starter NRA handgun course and shoot, shoot, shoot. You might want to look into something like a Stoeger Cougar 9mm ($350.00+/-) or a Sigma 9mm ($300.00 +/-) for defense and it will be cheaper to shoot the 9x19mm than most .380 ammo from what I've seen.

Be a responsible gun owner and if you want to carry get your CCW in your state.

Oh, and welcome to the board from Georgia!


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Rember that shooting a handgun accurately is a very difficult skill to master. A lot of little things have to go right for you to hit your target. So take your time, do not expect too much on your first few visits, and focus on getting good hits at a close (5-7 yards). Once you can do this then move it out to say 10 yards. 

BTW you will probably want to purchase another handgun as you will quickly outgrow your current weapon. Try out some of your friends handguns to see which one you like the most.


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

I would make sure you review with your friends what to do in the event of a ftf (failure to feed) or other issue. I've seen people point the barrel in unsafe directions after a ftf only to find out they actually had a round chambered. It's in the basic rules (act like the gun is always loaded) but until you get used to shooting it's easy to let the adrenaline get the best of you. 

Good luck and welcome.


----------

